# Parker High PSI Water Traps



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got these water traps and put them in. Cannot, for the life of me, get them open to drain them. Anyone else have these? There's a bottom valve on the bottom that turns correct? I don't want to turn it too hard and snap something.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Just got these water traps and put them in. Cannot, for the life of me, get them open to drain them. Anyone else have these? There's a bottom valve on the bottom that turns correct? I don't want to turn it too hard and snap something.





[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind folks, unlike SMC traps, when looking at the bottom head-on, turning the knob to the right will open the trap and turning it to the left will seal it closed.


..


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:laugh: gonna go eat some wheaties and then try again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :laugh: gonna go eat some wheaties and then try again.


 I like your style


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the same issue.... I can't even turn it lol.


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

My order arrived today and I had the same problem...:banghead:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL so glad I'm not the only one. Let me know what you guys do.


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

One of mine just broke when I tried twisting the valve REALLY gently with pliers to try and loosen it up. Emailed bagriders about it. 


so yeah... don't do that!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That's not good 

We haven't had any issues with the ones we've installed on our own cars. I'm going to go out to the warehouse and hand test a few.

*Please email us if you're having issues with your water trap. *


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

I got mine the other day and it was really tough to get off too. They are on there nice and snug but put some muscle into it and do it a few times and it will loosen up a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep in mind folks, unlike SMC traps, when looking at the bottom head-on, turning the knob to the right will open the trap and turning it to the left will seal it closed.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind folks, unlike SMC traps, when looking at the bottom head-on, turning the knob to the right will open the trap and turning it to the left will seal it closed.


It will be opposite on one though, no? Since one is going will be facing a different way when going on (when following the arrows on top of the trap).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> It will be opposite on one though, no? Since one is going will be facing a different way when going on (when following the arrows on top of the trap).


No, it would still be the same, one would have to be upside down for the direction of rotation to reverse.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, it would still be the same, one would have to be upside down for the direction of rotation to reverse.


:thumbup:


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's not good
> 
> We haven't had any issues with the ones we've installed on our own cars. I'm going to go out to the warehouse and hand test a few.
> 
> *Please email us if you're having issues with your water trap. *



John got back to me earlier on today. Im not trying to bash the product, I trust you guys


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the low psi model and it is a bitch to open and close. Takes so much effort and it's hard to get a grip on that tiny thing. 

That's what she said.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Get a set of these. Great quality, small and all alloy.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Get a set of these. Great quality, small and all alloy.


Numatics? Those are the ones I replaced. They're a POC.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That I have run two of for over two years with no leaks at all. So you replaced a nicely made product that works perfectly with a "superior" product that doesn't work?

What problems did you have? 





Squirrel Nuts said:


> Numatics? Those are the ones I replaced. They're a POC.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup my Numatics ones sure suck... lol.



itzkv said:


> I have the same issue.... I can't even turn it lol.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> That I have run two of for over two years with no leaks at all. So you replaced a nicely made product that works perfectly with a "superior" product that doesn't work?
> 
> What problems did you have?


The newest Numatics ones seemed to be the ones with the problems, not the older ones. Drain valve was getting stuck and not popping back into place.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bummer I love mine, handled the hottest/driest summer in recorded history.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work to opertate


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

My buddy got one of these water traps with his kit and broke it the first time using it.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Yup the numatics ones suck, all 3 of mine leaked and I had to throw one away. The SMC are far better quality.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

.Ant said:


> My buddy got one of these water traps with his kit and broke it the first time using it.


The Numatics or the Parker?



Slamtastic said:


> Yup the numatics ones suck, all 3 of mine leaked and I had to throw one away. The SMC are far better quality.


Wish SMC was rated for 175 psi.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Wish SMC was rated for 175 psi.


I know it's not the correct way of doing things but you are totally fine running them to 175 psi, even 200 psi. Most tanks only have a pressure rating of 150 psi but the majority of people run them past that.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel as though the tank has a max pressure for a reason...


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

i just ordered a Low PSI one... i poured out a BIG cup of water out of my tank last week... condensation would spray on my fingers through the paddles when i aired out. :sly: this should do the trick though. :thumb up: needed a new sticker as well.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I made sure to open mine before it gets put on to make sure I can get it with my fingers later


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> The Numatics or the Parker?


the Parker


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Slamtastic said:


> I know it's not the correct way of doing things but you are totally fine running them to 175 psi, even 200 psi. Most tanks only have a pressure rating of 150 psi but the majority of people run them past that.


I hear great things about the SMC traps.



wannabeeuroTR said:


> needed a new sticker as well.


Never got one of the old BR stickers. 



.Ant said:


> the Parker


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I hear great things about the SMC traps.


 that's good cause that's what I ordered


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I broke my first one too apparently... Haven't tried to open up the one I just got today.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I broke my first one too apparently... Haven't tried to open up the one I just got today.


In contact with BR right now about them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

We made this short little video to help show the proper way of draining the Parker water traps. They're a little different than other traps on the market so I understand the confusion!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If anyone else is having issues with these traps, DO NOT use tools to release the drain. These should be opened by hand only. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice video guys! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice video guys! :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks dude


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I am just going to order another water trap these seem :thumbdown:


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

So after running these traps for some time whats your short review? not many threads on these traps but looking to pick these up to swap out my SMCs that I've been having leak issues with.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I actually switched to SMC after every single Parker trap broke on me.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I think when u have pressure in your tank it makes it even harder to lift the seal open to drain it. Think about it, air pressure is pushing down on the plastic seal cap, and you're trying to lift up that seal to drain it when you're turning it.










Cool little trap but bad drain design.


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I actually switched to SMC after every single Parker trap broke on me.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.


Were they breaking when you were draining them? Or just had problems with them holding air?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

TuckinLow said:


> Were they breaking when you were draining them? Or just had problems with them holding air?


I couldn't open one without it breaking. I went through about 4 and said forget it, but they never had an issue holding air until they would break.


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I couldn't open one without it breaking. I went through about 4 and said forget it, but they never had an issue holding air until they would break.


Were you draining the tank before draining the traps?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

TuckinLow said:


> Were you draining the tank before draining the traps?


nope. they're hard to open even with no pressure them. 2 were broken off the tank and two were broken on the tank.


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> nope. they're hard to open even with no pressure them. 2 were broken off the tank and two were broken on the tank.


Damn


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

My ****ty Pnuematics ones are fine, 3 years in Texas heat.


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

arethirdytwo said:


> My ****ty Pnuematics ones are fine, 3 years in Texas heat.


I was told that the older numatics were really good but since then have been really crappy quality.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> My ****ty Pnuematics ones are fine, 3 years in Texas heat.



:thumbup: apparently the older ones are good. The newer ones, which I had, suck donkey balls.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The air pressure has a huge impact on the Parker's draining design. I usually only open mine enough for the water to slowly drip out. If you open it completely you will never get it closed battling the air pressure blowing out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Typically I drain my tank down to about 50psi and then open the trap just a little bit. :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My parker trap broke and yesterday I broke a numatics trap... guess ill go with SMC now


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

All of my SMC water traps never leak or break. I can open either via the bottom drain valve or by draining the tank and then just taking off the basket and dumping it out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

choey said:


> My parker trap broke and yesterday I broke a numatics trap... guess ill go with SMC now


We have them in stock you'd rather pick it up in person :beer:


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

This seems to be a common issue with Parker water traps. I recieved my high pressure Parker water traps from Bagriders and I had to use tools to open both of them, they now open and close perfectly. Friend of mine tried them by hand to and we could not open them. I wonder if the manufactures over tigthens them due to production line? 

I will update this thread once I have to drain them in a months time.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Get a set of these. Great quality, small and all alloy.


 I agree with you, I have had this trap for like 3 years and it works great. Haven't had a single issue.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

martin13 said:


> I agree with you, I have had this trap for like 3 years and it works great. Haven't had a single issue.


 I had one worked great until the other day when I went to go drain it it did not close back up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If you're still having issues with a Parker trap purchased through Bag Riders, give us a call and we'll swap it out for one of the SMC 1/4 units. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you're still having issues with a Parker trap purchased through Bag Riders, give us a call and we'll swap it out for one of the SMC 1/4 units. :beer:


Great offer here :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive already been through 2 parkers. I may take you up on this:banghead:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

BR. :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Well after finishing up my air ride install and testing for leaks this weekend, one of the Parker Water traps was leaking, so took it apart to find out what the issue is and as you can see in the below image the plastic part that you turn that puts pressure on the washer to seal the unit has broken, email sent to BagRiders to hopefully get a replacement.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I think br stopped carrying those traps. Too many dudes breaking 'em.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

The plastic stem is not that good for these type of things. it can be easily broken if you turn it the wrong way...


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Put 2 of these in the girl's car. It's just a rubber nipple on the bottom that you just squeeze and it drains. Super easy.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

madone said:


> Well after finishing up my air ride install and testing for leaks this weekend, one of the Parker Water traps was leaking, so took it apart to find out what the issue is and as you can see in the below image the plastic part that you turn that puts pressure on the washer to seal the unit has broken, email sent to BagRiders to hopefully get a replacement.


 part of the problem is opening and closing the damned thing. There is absolutely no leverage and if you're like me and put it in a spot that's hard to get to because i was a noob and it was my first air ride build, it can be hell trying to open and close it. The first few times, I had to use channel locks to open it and fully close it. 

In the end what i did was get a rubber plug or stopper, something similarly shaped to this: 

http://www.coleparmer.com/Product/B...=15799221879&gclid=CPO53veJ9rYCFeo7OgodEBQAVQ 

make sure it's solid and dense rubber. the little round triangular thing that you normally turn comes off. Get a strong knife and carve out the shape of the triangular piece slightly smaller in size. carve through the rubber so the water has a place to go. Put the plastic piece into the rubber piece and really force it in. put it back on the trap and now you have much better grip and more leverage. If anybody needs a picture of this I can try and snap one later. 

hope that helps those who still have a parker trap. Mine's not leaking so i'm not gonna swap it out just yet.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Why not re route your lines to make it easier to drain?


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

thanks for replies, I've managed to get replacement item coming in the post. I'm also making molds of those parts to make them in metal, I will update in few weeks with results. 

Reason for staying with Parker water traps is due to my hardline setup, see below 










I don't have issue with space or access, so I can twist the bottom part or unscrew the bowl complete out.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's my solution to the tiny plastic piece on the water trap: 










and to answer your question macleanshaun, there are no leaks between my dual compressors -> water trap -> tank, so i'd rather leave it alone. I daily drive my car so it can get really frustrating trying to air up to driving height on 3/4 a full tank haha


----------

